# My epic impression from Natalia Osipove's first ballet in Israel



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Earlier tonight, I attended the ballet "Giselle" with Natalia Osipova's premier in Israel in two performances-one on Saturday and one on Sunday; as I reside in Jerusalem and the performances were in Tel-Aviv (about an hour drive), and due to the Jewish Sabbath no inter-city busses were active, I got myself a ticket about a month ago for the second one on Sunday.

I have to admit-the best ballet I attended so far! The music was beautiful, the plot very interesting, the dance was superb, and did I mention the scenery? A great performance for a great composition; Natalia, come back ext season please!


----------



## Rogerx

Latest concerts


----------



## Mandryka

I’ve only seen Giselle once, but the scenery beat yours I bet, it was an open air production in the Caracalla baths in Rome.


----------

